# ICD-10 Trainer Needed



## atartaglione (Nov 15, 2013)

ICD-10 Trainer needed , preferably AHIMA approved trainer 
RHIT, RHIA, CPC, CCS, experience in large complex healthcare or academic healthcare setting, degree in Health information Management

An equivalent combination of education and experience may substitute for stated requirements 


Location Quincy
Attached is the Lead Trainer job posting on Dice. Here is the link: http://www.dice.com/job/result/10230436/ICD-10?src=54&q


----------

